# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  О проповеди в интернете

## Lakshmana Prana das

О проповеди в интернете.  http://www.ruzov.ru/article.aspx?mid=1&id=1909&rid=158

В последнее время меня сильно беспокоит то, как мы неумело проповедуем в интернете. Конечно, перед нами раскрылось великое поле брани, подобное Курукшетре, но это не значит, что воевать можно как угодно, не следуя принципам, не понимая задачу, не видя конечный результат. Отсутствие глубокого понимания цели может привести к полностью противоположному результату. Любой, кто имеет доступ к социальным сетям, что-то пишет, что-то комментирует, что-то цитирует, но приносит ли это благо? Вот это большой вопрос и сейчас мне кажется, что вреда намного больше, чем реальной пользы.

Вместо продвижения связи с парампарой, связи со Шрилой Прабхупадой, мы приписываем их слова тем проповедникам, которые их процитировали на своих лекциях. В результате читатели думают, что этот лектор и есть источник всех этих знаний. И так начинается самый, что ни на есть банальный культ личности, который может погубить и саму личность, и красоту ведической мудрости, ее силу и чистоту. В «Атхарва Веде» говорится: «Тот, кто ради временного жертвует вечным, теряет и временное и вечное». Истинный источник знаний - Шрила Прабхупада, именно Он представитель Кришны и он принес нам эти знания. То, что мы их немного приукрасили, а точнее переделали на свой манер, не делает нас автором ведических истин. Автор Вед — Кришна и Его представитель Шрила Прабхупада, уже есть, правда мы о Нем забываем сказать, и не корысть ли причина этому? Как только связь с парампарой теряется, начинается разграбление парампары. Мы крадем у Шрилы Прабхупады его славу, его святость, его мудрость, его чистоту, его знание, его близость к Кришне и выставляем перед публикой как свои собственные достижения.

Другая проблема состоит в том, что вместо систематизации знаний, мы растаскиваем его на мельчайшие цитаты, которые только запутывают еще больше ум неподготовленного человека. Сила Вед в их системном подходе, в их ясном видении всей картины мира целиком, в их умении все разложить по полочкам, а мы выдираем эти полочки и закидываем их в интернет, превращая в щепки от корабля, который разбился об скалу социальных сетей. Отрывочные слова из Вед — это внешняя форма Вед. Надо показать душу Вед — то, что хотел принести Шрила Прабхупада, а для этого надо показать самого Шрилу Прабхупаду. В восточных семьях на стене можно увидеть фотографии предыдущих поколений. На наших стенах уже этих фотографий нет, мы их попрятали в фотоальбомы. Так и из проповеди в интернете, как из любой другой проповеди не должен уходить дух парампары, дух любви к источнику знаний, дух любви к своему Духовному Учителю.

Если мы не покажем связь с парампарой, мы потеряем силу, а значит, проиграем битву, которую нам доверил Шрила Прабхупада. Он попросил нас проповедовать новыми способами, применяя свой разум во времени, месте и обстоятельствах, и мы делаем это, но, к сожалению, иногда забываем о самом Шриле Прабхупаде. Если просто вернуть его на законное почетное место Ачарьи, того, кого надо не забывать упоминать во всех цитатах, как изначальный источник, то возможно еще не все потеряно. Пусть это будет короткая цитата, но пусть ВСЕ знают, что это цитата из книги Шрилы Прабхупады или эта цитата связана со словами из книги Шрилы Прабхупады. В конце концов, сами найдите эту связь и покажите ее! Вот тогда распространение книг Шрилы Прабхупады действительно приобретет другой формат, и возможно, это даже доставит Шриле Прабхупаде удовольствие, а ведь зачем еще жить...

Патита Павана дас. (Рузов В.О.)

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

Автор предлагает после каждой фразы ссылаться на Прабхупаду?Тогда с вами не будут говорить,потому что это отвлекает от предмета и раздражает.Так проповедуют многие христйане--тычут палец в книжку,будто-бы она авторитетна для данного человека.Своими словами без ссылок убедительнее,значит проповедник понимает то,о чём говорит.А попугайничает фанатик.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Нет, автор предлагает ссылаться на Прабхупаду в тех случаях, когда мы приводим его цитаты и его слова.
Это очень честно :good:

----------


## СергейИванов

Зачем прикрываться цитатами? Лучше честно говорить "от себя". А если уж кто-то спросит о ссылке, ну тогда и приводить номер стиха.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

"от себя" мы только про погоду можем придумывать :smilies: 

Можем говорить своими словами. Но, если цитируем, то ссылаться на первоисточник. Думаю, в этом смысл статьи.
Ставить Шрилу Прабхупаду на первое место.

----------


## Вишишта даса

Помню, Гопипаранадхана прабху как-то сказал, что в ведической традиции не существует такого понятия, как плагиат. Для этого достаточно почитать один за другим комментарии наших ачарьев на ШБ. Они достаточно часто (за редким исключением) просто дословно повторяют слова предыдущего ачарьи, не давая при этом постоянных ссылок. Чаще всего неподготовленному человеку вообще без разницы с кем он спорит и о чём, так что имеет смысл приводить цитаты из источников, которые он считает авторитетом, а потом показывать как его авторитеты (если они сколько-нибудь адекватны) подтверждают наше знание. С другой стороны, мне лично очень импонирует позиция Карнамриты прабху (ученик ШП, который был когда-то санскритским редактором). Он сказал как-то: "Если вы не можете процитировать первоисточник на санскрите, продвигая какой-то аргумент, тогда лучше промолчите".

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Чье-то понимание зачастую связывают с достижением компромиссного соглашения. Что подразумевает плюралистический диалог, в котором никто никого не принимает полностью, и не ожидает в ответ, что его примут полностью тоже, - это считается в обществе правилом высокого тона или признаком утонченной образованности. Проповедники, которые так и не приняли ничего полностью сами, так же и проповедуют другим - не ожидая полного принятия от них. Их проповедь заранее звучит так, как будто она и не должна приниматься полностью, т.е. лишь как собственное скромное мнение, которое на самом деле мало кого интересует, и они сами это "смиренно" признают в конце каждого своего сомнительного тезиса. Такая проповедь действительно не предполагает цитирование Прабхупады в категоричном ключе. Они как будто цитируют его иногда лишь для некоторой поддержки своего важного скромного мнения, которое претендует лишь на частичное принятие, чего требует уважение к самому себе, как к достойному собеседнику. Нужно ли говорить, что такая так называемая проповедь от первого единственного лица будет лишь дисредитировать Шрилу Прабхупаду. Любая некатегоричная и хоть сколько нибудь либеральная проповедь заранее подразумевает непринятие Прабхупады, -  как самим проповедником, так и тем, кому проповедуют. 

Что же касается бескомпромиссной проповеди, а именно принятие или непринятие ее, - то этот результат не должен так уж сильно влиять на умонастроение, бескомромиссность не должна подрываться никаким результатом, т.к. этот принцип для нас стоит выше результата. Если кто-то проповедует мне именно так, а я не принимаю, то на этом все и должно быть здесь закончено, чтобы продолжить делать это в другом месте. Я остаюсь здесь, а он идет дальше. Этот простой метод распространения сознания Кришны дал сам Прабхупада - без интерпретаций его слов и без привнесения всякой чуши из своего негодяйского образования. Если я не принимаю послания, как оно есть, то не надо меня спасать своими собственными силами, это не ваша забота. Но проблема, как правило, в обратном, - сначала пытаются спасти сами, а Прабхупаде сделать этого даже не дают попробовать. Это уже говорит о том, что все испорчено. Когда же все таки доходит очередь до Прабхупады - они уже и так "спасены", и не Прабхупада уже для них спаситель, а тот, кто "спасал" до Прабхупады своим собственным мнением. Да, такое бывает, чье-то мнение значит многое для других людей, но через свое мнение подводить к Прабхупаде - значит лишать их всякой способности принимать его бескомпромиссно, т.к. они будут принимать его через призму пусть авторитетного, но всего лишь мнения, которое не должно приниматься как они говооят фанатично и полностью.

----------


## Хемалата д.д.

"Общение - главный импульс, который побуждает нас служить Шри Хари. Благодаря общению с непреданными человек обретает материальные богатства, а благодаря общению с преданными душа постепенно сосредоточивается на служении Шри Хари. Это самое надежное пристанище для человека. Никогда не оставляйте общества преданных..."

Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати.

Вот как могут преданные оставить людей в соцсетях на произвол судьбы? Со временем постепенно мы учимся проповедовать и там тоже. У меня даже на бхакти-врикшу одна женщина через соцсети пришла...

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> "Общение - главный импульс, который побуждает нас служить Шри Хари. Благодаря общению с непреданными человек обретает материальные богатства, а благодаря общению с преданными душа постепенно сосредоточивается на служении Шри Хари. Это самое надежное пристанище для человека. Никогда не оставляйте общества преданных..."
> 
> Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати.
> 
> Вот как могут преданные оставить людей в соцсетях на произвол судьбы? Со временем постепенно мы учимся проповедовать и там тоже. У меня даже на бхакти-врикшу одна женщина через соцсети пришла...


Я в пределах шести лет просто философски шучу в городском чате и много людей стали преданными некоторые уже получили посвящение. :smilies:

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> О проповеди в интернете.  http://www.ruzov.ru/article.aspx?mid=1&id=1909&rid=158
> 
> В последнее время меня сильно беспокоит то, как мы неумело проповедуем в интернете.
> Патита Павана дас. (Рузов В.О.)


Нужны факты.
Любая частица ведической культуры может привести к целому.
Я вначале далеко не всегда говорю о Шриле Прабхупаде  :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Нужны факты.
> Любая частица ведической культуры может привести к целому.
> Я вначале далеко не всегда говорю о Шриле Прабхупаде


Автор говорит о том, что происходит иногда:
 « Вместо продвижения связи с парампарой, связи со Шрилой Прабхупадой, мы приписываем их слова тем проповедникам, которые их процитировали на своих лекциях. В результате читатели думают, что этот лектор и есть источник всех этих знаний. И так начинается самый, что ни на есть банальный культ личности, который может погубить и саму личность, и красоту ведической мудрости, ее силу и чистоту. В «Атхарва Веде» говорится: 
«Тот, кто ради временного жертвует вечным, теряет и временное и вечное».

Нельзя приписывать его слова другим проповедникам или себе. Но давать людям Шрилу Прабхупаду.

А то иногда получается такая ситуация. Спрашивает девушка: Как же можно следовать такому-то проповеднику? Он же сам не делает того, что говорит? Я разочарована и растеряна...(Понимаете, она уже принимала его своим Гуру, хотя он таковым  не 
является)

Это итог проповеди «в свои ворота».

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Автор говорит о том, что происходит иногда:
>  « Вместо продвижения связи с парампарой, связи со Шрилой Прабхупадой, мы приписываем их слова тем проповедникам, которые их процитировали на своих лекциях. В результате читатели думают, что этот лектор и есть источник всех этих знаний. И так начинается самый, что ни на есть банальный культ личности, который может погубить и саму личность, и красоту ведической мудрости, ее силу и чистоту. В «Атхарва Веде» говорится: 
> «Тот, кто ради временного жертвует вечным, теряет и временное и вечное».
> 
> Нельзя приписывать его слова другим проповедникам или себе. Но давать людям Шрилу Прабхупаду.
> 
> А то иногда получается такая ситуация. Спрашивает девушка: Как же можно следовать такому-то проповеднику? Он же сам не делает того, что говорит? Я разочарована и растеряна...(Понимаете, она уже принимала его своим Гуру, хотя он таковым  не 
> является)
> 
> Это итог проповеди «в свои ворота».


нужны факты отдельные случаи могут и не быть тенденциями.
в деликатной проповеди всему своё время. :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Да, главное-не увлечься и не пропустить это время :smilies:

----------


## Radha Damodar das

Cогласен с Патита Паваной пр в том ,что эта возможность широкой проповеди(интернет проповедь) используется на данный момент неэффективно.  Хотя участвующих много. Напоминает массу отдельных воинов,но не армию Шрилы Прабхупады.
Связь с видением и выводами Шрилы Прабхупады часто утрачивается проповедующими.
Решение проблемы в организации системы подготовки проповедников и сертификации и повышении квалификации имеющихся.

----------


## Gangaram-d

людей не интересует Шрила Прабхупада. А если заинтересовал - то от проповедника большего и не требуется. А как заинтересовал - по сути не важно. 
А в целом - грустно. Ведь здесь мнение модератора.

----------


## Gangaram-d

это только частный случай. У людей нет веры  в Шрути. Но есть вера в Ньяю. На это и опираемся. И цитируем тех, кто авторитет для "объекта".

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Да, главное-не увлечься и не пропустить это время


Не пропускаем,опыт есть и результаты  :smilies: 


Мы воины Шрилы Прабхупады!
Нас уже легионы в интернете! :cool: 
Наше оружие, вера надежда и любовь! :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Не пропускаем,опыт есть и результаты 
> 
> 
> Мы воины Шрилы Прабхупады!
> Нас уже легионы в интернете!
> Наше оружие, вера надежда и любовь!


Джай!   :good:   :buket:

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Джай!


Слава Шриле Прабхупаде! :cry:  :dandavat: 
Вечная слава всем преданным! :kirtan:

----------


## Gangaram-d

[QUOTE=Варнашрама;61974]Не пропускаем,опыт есть и результаты  :smilies: 


Мы воины Шрилы Прабхупады!
Нас уже легионы в интернете! :cool: 
Наше оружие, вера надежда и воины - значит дисциплина. А проповедь в инете - носит характер партизанской войны. Тут нужны спец-подразделения. Оперативные навыки. Да, чуть не забыл главное - мозги.

----------


## Хемалата д.д.

Главное - относиться к людям с любовью и состраданием и безграничным терпением.  :heart:  Но с некоторых блогов и форумов иногда необходимо вовремя уйти :go: , чтобы не провоцировать особо негативно настроенных  :ranting:  на оскорбления...  :diablo:  Это то, что я для себя поняла... :umnik2:

----------


## Рамачандра дас

[QUOTE=Gangaram-d;62010]


> Не пропускаем,опыт есть и результаты 
> 
> 
> Мы воины Шрилы Прабхупады!
> Нас уже легионы в интернете!
> Наше оружие, вера надежда и воины - значит дисциплина. А проповедь в инете - носит характер партизанской войны. Тут нужны спец-подразделения. Оперативные навыки. Да, чуть не забыл главное - мозги.


Мы спец-наз Кришны!
Мы полностью эпикированы! :cool:

----------


## Gangaram-d

[QUOTE=Варнашрама;62026]


> Мы спец-наз Кришны!
> Мы полностью эпикированы!


спецназ выполняет спецоперации. Вам известна хоть одна? 
Более менее проффесионально в сети действуют как раз те, на кого  здесь собственно наезжают, деликатно не называя имен. Ирония в том, что наезд именно на тех, кто в основном и приводит посетителей
 сюда. 
Мне что то про желуди  вспомнилось...

----------


## Рамачандра дас

[QUOTE=Gangaram-d;62035]


> спецназ выполняет спецоперации. Вам известна хоть одна? 
> Более менее проффесионально в сети действуют как раз те, на кого  здесь собственно наезжают, деликатно не называя имен. Ирония в том, что наезд именно на тех, кто в основном и приводит посетителей
>  сюда. 
> Мне что то про желуди  вспомнилось...


Мы воины Cвета! Мы пришли за теми кто хочет вечной свободы!
Мы звёздный десант! Наша миссия спасать желающих вернуться в антимир!
Мы знаем метод и цель, для нас нет препятствий! :cool:

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Главное - относиться к людям с любовью и состраданием и безграничным терпением.  Но с некоторых блогов и форумов иногда необходимо вовремя уйти, чтобы не провоцировать особо негативно настроенных  на оскорбления...  Это то, что я для себя поняла...


У нас в городском чате админы следят за порядком.
Но в разных чатах есть одинаковая эволюция.
Сначала люди не понимают что проиcходит, потом делятся на тех кто за и против.
Слишком агрессивных ставить в игнор.
Люди оценивают наше вежливое смелое и достойное поведение!
Тогда происходят удивительные события!  :smilies: 
Меня приглашали на передачу городского радио!
В течении года я вёл Ведический центр для новых людей.
Большинство этих людей теперь преданные!
Главное продолжать! :cool:

----------


## Gangaram-d

л


> Напоминает массу отдельных воинов,но не армию Шрилы Прабхупады.
> Связь с видением и выводами Шрилы Прабхупады часто утрачивается проповедующими.
> Решение проблемы в организации системы подготовки проповедников и сертификации и повышении квалификации имеющихся.


армия - подразумевает разделение труда. У кришна ру множество солдат, которые приводят сюда юзеров. А то, что "офицеры" не могут толком спланировать ни одной интернет-операции - грустно. Есть попытки сбора подписей, но и они черезвычайно непроффесиональны. 
На этом поле бюрократ всегда проигрывает креативным, по определению. 

А еще, было бы интересно узнать у форумчан, кто имеет "связь с видением и выводами" ШП?гг
Вопрос к модерам, ведь связь "солдата" проста - привел на Кришнару, значит свой. Привел на харикатху - значит нет. Правильно?

----------


## Gangaram-d

> У нас в городском чате админы следят за порядком.
> Люди оценивают наше вежливое смелое и достойное поведение!
> Тогда происходят удивительные события! 
> Меня приглашали на передачу городского радио!


А как Вы думаете, такая практика могла бы помочь админам и модерам Кришнару повысить свою квалификацию?

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> А как Вы думаете, такая практика могла бы помочь админам и модерам Кришнару повысить свою квалификацию?



Инет так огромен всем места хватит! :smilies: 
Миллиарды душ ждут нас! :cool:

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> армия - подразумевает разделение труда.


Радха Дамодар прабху говорил вообще о проповеди в интернете, а не конкретно на Кришна.ру Его реплика выражала согласие с постулатами статьи Патита Паваны прабху.




> У кришна ру множество солдат, которые приводят сюда юзеров. А то, что "офицеры" не могут толком спланировать ни одной интернет-операции - грустно. Есть попытки сбора подписей, но и они черезвычайно непроффесиональны. На этом поле бюрократ всегда проигрывает креативным, по определению.


Поясните, пожалуйста, о каких интернет-акциях вы говорите. 




> Вопрос к модерам, ведь связь "солдата" проста - привел на Кришнару, значит свой. Привел на харикатху - значит нет. Правильно?


Как мы можем проследить, кто кого куда привел? Авторизация новых пользователей происходит по мере их регистрации. Что их сподвигнуло зарегестрироваться, мы определить сначала не можем. Мотивы всплывают позже. У нас нет разделения на "свой/не свой". Мы ко всем относимся одинаково до тех пор, пока люди следуют правилам Форума.

----------


## Gangaram-d

> Как мы можем проследить, кто кого куда привел?


сис-админ Вам объяснит, это детали. Не принципиально здесь.	я исходил из того, что говорящие о проповеди в инете в общих чертах инет знают. Общий посыл был такой, что аналогия может помочь увидеть суть проблемы. А озвученные им принципы решения ничего не решат	в реальной жизни, при всей их философской правильности. [QUOTE]

.


> Поясните, пожалуйста, о каких интернет-акциях вы говорите.


так я и говорю, что никаких не было. 	и пример уже привел, самое простое, что можно делать.


> У нас нет разделения на "свой/не свой".


В армии такая система всегда есть. Конечно, Вы имеете ввиду, что наши враги -
анартхи. Но, в инете их не победишь, ни свои, ни чужие. Можно только дать информацию. 	О том, как. 	И здесь главное не цитата, а результат. 
Вам нужен человек знающий инет, в правильности видения которого сомнени 
й не будет, чтобы ему можно было доверить политику проповеди.

----------


## Gangaram-d

.


> У нас нет разделения на "свой/не свой".


Я имел ввиду солдат ИСККОН. Кто куда приводит людей. Или ГМ - это тоже наша армия? У меня впечатление, что Вы сильно устали и Вам трудно вникать.  
Вы можете просто попросить меня не касаться неудобных для Вас тем, и я не буду. Не потому что согласен, а просто из уважения к Вам и Вашему служению.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> .
> Я имел ввиду солдат ИСККОН. Кто куда приводит людей. Или ГМ - это тоже наша армия? У меня впечатление, что Вы сильно устали и Вам трудно вникать.  
> ....


Простите, прабху. Если честно, не очень понятно Вы излагаете свои мысли   :namaste:

----------


## Gangaram-d

проповедь (не махабхагаваты
) всегда "состоит из". И "бескомпромисные" стараются устроить так, чтобы энергоемкую часть по привлечению сделали другие. При том, что на самую сложную часть по удержанию у них, как правило, не хватает вообще. Поскольку цель - бескомпромисность. 
Прям как у Троцкого.
жжжжуть.

----------


## Gangaram-d

вышло недоразумение. Мое послание адресованно предыдущим "бескомпромисным". Краснодар интересен. Только без крыши/или компромиса/ Вас сожрут по любому.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

[QUOTE=Арджуна дас;62116]а теперь засекаем через сколько удалят  :smilies: [/QUOTE

Письмо в целом выглядит очень энтузиастичным. Но зачем в этой бочке мёда ложка дёгтя?

" ... В настоящее время, существует общепринятая точка зрения, что проповедовать Сознание Кришны, ПРЯМЫМ ОБРАЗОМ НЕВОЗМОЖНО. Мол, люди сейчас абсолютно не те, что раньше. Никто, не то, что не примет, а даже не будет слушать послание Господа Чайтаньи, если преподносить его прямо...."

Это к чему? Такой точки зрения в ИСККОН не существует!
Это обман, прабху :sed:

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> В настоящее время, существует общепринятая точка зрения, что проповедовать Сознание Кришны, ПРЯМЫМ ОБРАЗОМ НЕВОЗМОЖНО. Мол, люди сейчас абсолютно не те, что раньше. Никто, не то, что не примет, а даже не будет слушать послание Господа Чайтаньи, если преподносить его прямо. Поэтому, единственный путь распространения Сознания Кришны – косвенная проповедь.


Ложная предпосылка. Такая тенденция есть, но она НЕ ЯВЛЯЕТСЯ ОБЩЕПРИНЯТОЙ, как вы пишите. 




> Я со всей ответственностью заявляю, что ЛЮБОЙ ПОЖЕЛАВШИЙ ПРАКТИКОВАТЬ ЭТОТ МЕТОД В ПРОПОВЕДИ  НЕПРЕМЕННО ДОСТИГНЕТ БОЛЬШОГО УСПЕХА. Еще раз повторюсь, главное условие – философия должна быть правильной, предельно прямой, и бескомпромиссной.  ВЕСЬ СЕКРЕТ УСПЕХА – ИМЕННО В ЭТОМ. Так что дорогие преданные, пожалуйста, воспользуйтесь данной Прабхупадой, каждому из вас,  возможностью  заработать на билет ОБРАТНО ДОМОЙ К БОГУ. 
> По любым интересующим вас вопросам, готов дать разъяснения.
> Ваш слуга Шаштхивара дас


Полностью согласен. Но одно "но". Прямая проповедь - не означает грубая проповедь. От того, что мы будем "прямо" называть людей ослами, они не станут преданными. Эта прямота и бескомпромисность должны сопровождаться любовью или хотя бы уважением к тому, кому проповедуешь. Называя человека ослом, невозможно дать ему сознание Кришны.

----------


## Gangaram-d

невозможно проповедовать бхакти, не будучи наполненным смирением. А проповедь /я не тело/ - это конечно важная, но всего лишь составляющая. Причем имперсональная.

----------


## Александр.Б

> Но одно "но". Прямая проповедь - не означает грубая проповедь.


Согласен. Вроде Прабхупада говорил, что войти нужно как иголка, а выйти как плуг!




> Называя человека ослом, невозможно дать ему сознание Кришны.


За редким исключением. Некоторые ситуации требуют грубой силы (как в некоторых случаях при спасении утопающего, который может и спасателя погубить...).

----------


## VitaliyT

> ....


Спасибо Вам за всё.

----------


## Gangaram-d

> Но одно "но". Прямая проповедь - не означает грубая проповедь. Называя человека ослом, невозможно дать ему сознание Кришны.


А я бы сказал так: если проповедь не делает человека смиренным - то это тоже не прямая проповедь. Или /недопроповедь/. Но Кришна не зря их вам послал.  :smilies:

----------


## Александр.Б

> А я бы сказал так: если проповедь не делает человека смиренным - то это тоже не прямая проповедь.


Что-то я не понял, кого не делает смиренным? Проповедника, или того, кому проповедуют?

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Как я понял из обсуждения, прямая проповедь - это прямо говорить человеку, что он осёл, а косвенная - говорить, что он умный, но ведёт себя как осёл.

----------


## Вишишта даса

> а косвенная - говорить, что он умный, но ведёт себя как осёл.


Проповедь - это говорить людям о Кришне, а не об ослах  :smilies:  Об ослах - косвенная!

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Ясно.

----------


## Gangaram-d

вывод: те, кто проповедуют прямо, должны быть способны делать преданных непосредственно из ослов.

----------


## Александр.Б

> вывод: те, кто проповедуют прямо, должны быть способны делать преданных непосредственно из ослов.


Что значит прямо?

----------


## Gangaram-d

А почему "прямо проповедующие" не крышуются у Бхакти-Викаши Свами /например/. Зачем такая партизанская тактика?

----------


## Gangaram-d

> Что значит прямо?


 Это вопрос к автору концепции. В действительности, существует один вид проповеди. Люди простые принимают быстро, сложные - медленно. Поэтому "прямые" - просто нетерпеливые /проповедники/

----------


## Вишишта даса

> А почему "прямо проповедующие" не крышуются у Бхакти-Викаши Свами /например/.


Уважаемый, вы не из мест заключения пишете, случайно? Или это такой стиль? Вы очень настойчиво про крышевание говорите, но мало кто понимает о чём речь. Сделайте доступным для незнакомых со специфичным сленгом ваши ценные мысли. Спасибо.

----------


## Gangaram-d

Косвенная проповедь - она не косвенная, а медленная. Есть лифт, поднимающий 50 чел на второй этаж, а есть - одного на 10. Общий закон жизни - оптом дешевле/больше/. Но требует больше квалификации и ответственности. Поэтому 
- санкиртана/с книгами/ - только "первый уровень" в этой игре. Доступный каждому.
А стать психологами - могут единицы. 
////////
в РФ все поголовно знают, что значит крыша. И "авторитет " тоже.

----------


## Вишишта даса

Вы просто объясните, что значит фраза: "А почему "прямо проповедующие" не крышуются у Бхакти-Викаши Свами /например/. Зачем такая партизанская тактика?"

Что такое крыша и пахан я слышал, но в применении к обществу вайшнавов не могу осмыслить. Что значит крышеваться у Бхакти Викаши Свами? Может я хочу у него скрышеваться. Что я должен сделать?  :smilies:

----------


## Олег Огнин

Думаю нужно проповедовать всегда и везде. Это как "Будь готов всегда готов!". А как это получается это уже детали. Естественно для профессионального проповедника эти детали имеют вес, но не для повседневного преданного, к тому же с каждым разом получается всё лучше и лучше  :mig: .

----------


## Олег Огнин

> Что такое крыша и пахан я слышал, но в применении к обществу вайшнавов не могу осмыслить.


А я могу... Происходит от "Кришна"- Вселенская крыша всех живых существ! Я уважаю Бхакти Викаши Свами, но крышеваться лучше у Кришны. Через преданное служение конечно...

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> А почему "прямо проповедующие" не крышуются у Бхакти-Викаши Свами /например/. Зачем такая партизанская тактика?


Мукунда Махарадж говорил что все нынешние гуру помогают нам быть связанными с Шрилой Прабхупадой! :smilies:

----------


## Вишишта даса

> А я могу... Происходит от "Кришна"- Вселенская крыша всех живых существ! Я уважаю Бхакти Викаши Свами, но крышеваться лучше у Кришны. Через преданное служение конечно...


Вы - молодец!

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

Ой, а я подниму тему.Ведь это не только ругательно- дискуссионная тема? Здесь можно идеи излагать практические?

  1. Муж мой на нашем территориальном интернет-аукционе выставил на продажу Бхагавад Гиту.За полгода таким образом распространилось 4 книги. Временные затраты минимальные. Висит себе объявление, есть не просит. Раз в две недели только обновлять нужно.
  Я специально посмотрела по поиску купить Бхагавад Гиту, есть специализированные вайшнавские сайты и интернет магазины, где это можно сделать. Но не охвачены территориальные и городские барахолки и аукционы. Целевая аудитория здесь следующая- отдаленные территории от центра ну и случайные люди-захожанты, любители посмотреть книжные развалы на местном аукционе.

   Аудитория небольшая, но неохваченная. И временные затраты здесь минимальны. К тому же , если книгу покупает человек в вашем (или близком) городе- ему можно попроповедовать.

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

2.  Есть хороший форум В благости, при сайте Торсунова. И одна из его направленностей- благостные знакомства, поэтому многие, кто там регистрируются- указывает территорию своего проживания. А люди там по меньшей мере интересуются Ведами и вайшнавской философией.

  Из моей территории там зарегистрировано пять человек. Так вот, я решила перед приездом проповедника, которого стоит послушать, высылать каждому из них приглашение на лекцию ( с указанием темы и описанием личности, приезд которой ожидается).
  Два человека пришли (оказалась, женщина одна давно дома практикует вместе с братом, читает мантру, но преданных не видела), три ответили, что просто не смогли вовремя прочитать послание. Но им очень интересно было бы сходить в следующий раз, если кто-то приедет. То есть- очень высокая отдача от аудитории.

   Там- огромная аудитория, люди, которые или читают мантру, или уважают Кришну. Но аудитория абсолютно неохваченная. Например, мне с большим трудом удавалось для кого-то из этого сайта найти контакты ятры города в котором человек проживает. Никто с ними не пытался связаться, куда-то пригласить.

  Но по собственному опыту, приглашать можно только на достойную программу, с достойным проповедником. Там люди реально стремятся к развитию в себе благости. И разочаровываются, когда встречаются с обыденностью программ, со склоками, ссорами и прочее. И при приглашении ни в коем случае не навязываться. Стиль написания должен быть официальным, но доброжелательным.

   Вообще, в интернет-проповеди наиважнейшее правило- уважать чужое личное пространство, но в то же время не допускать неуважения к своему личному пространству.

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

3. Ну и третья идея, она в некоторых городах осуществлена. Но только в некоторых. Здесь я ее пишу, может и еще в каких-то городах сподобятся это сделать.
  Как-то к нам на программу пришла молоденькая девушка, оказалось, она уже полгода искала преданных. И через интернет, и через социальные сети в нашем городе , нашла одну матаджи в сети Вконтакте, списалась с ней и пришла на программу. И оказалась, что по крайней мере сейчас она очень серьезная преданная.

   Оказывается, не так-то легко нас найти. Да и во многих городах та же проблема. Если в поисковик вбить Кришна и название любого города, то в лучшем случае он выдаст телефон на Кришна ру. А чтобы была какая-то информация о преданных конкретного города, что они, кто они- этого нет (разумеется, я не про все города, в некоторых есть сайты, в некоторых группы в контакте).

   Но я предлагаю (по крайней мере руководству нашей ятры давно предлагаю), сделать нечто вроде доски объявлений нашей ятры в интернете, с видеоматериалами лекций (которые хорошие), видеоматериалами каких-то событий городской ятры. Мне понравилось, как это сделано , например, в городе Николаев (Украина).

   То есть , смысл этого такой- чтобы можно было рядовому человеку найти преданных своего города и немного с ними познакомиться на расстоянии. Выкладывать не просто информацию о вайшнавской культуре и философии (как это делается на некоторых городских сайтах), а информацию повседневную, которая касается жизни ятры этого города.

   Это реально, если есть среди молодежи кто-то, кто обладает энтузиазмом и желанием послужить. У нас такие есть.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Большое спасибо за конкретные идеи, матаджи Анурадха.

----------


## iskconstantin

Если зашла речь о конкретных предложениях ,то можно не изобретать велосипед ,а воспользоваться общемировой практикой PR ,..когда интернет-ресурсы и различные организации ,предлагают людям регистрацию в той или иной соц.сети ,далее вступить в конкретную группу и общаться .Создание нескольких общероссийских групп для преданных ,может быть разделенных на несколько ,не так сложно ведь. На воскресных программах (ну когда например в Москве на Динамо ,обычно во время прасада ,ведущий делает объявления ,что кто то женился там или тело оставил ,и преданные начинают их "троекратно"))))хариболить ,можно взять  за правило предлагать преданным регистацию и обьединение в таких то соц сетях.Следуйте за нами ,выкладывайте фото,статьи,познавательные ссылки,комментируйте,ДЕЛИТЕСЬ С ДРУЗЬЯМИ (вот оно)).А дальше принцип паутины будет работать друзья друзей и тд и тп

----------


## iskconstantin

Жаль не могу ,выложить здесь отчет одного известного маркетингого агентства ,потому как рискую получить повторное замечание от Администрации сайта ,за выкладку очень длинных материалов,которое оно делало по заказу нескольких крупных компаний,так вот ,потратив кучу бабла они не нашли ничего лучшего ,как предложить им интегрироваться в соц.сети )))))и тем самым привлечь интерес потребителей.... А нам ,имея такое число продвинутых пользователей ,давно уж туда дорога.....

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

> Жаль не могу ,выложить здесь отчет одного известного маркетингого агентства ,потому как рискую получить повторное замечание от Администрации сайта ,за выкладку очень длинных материалов,которое оно делало по заказу нескольких крупных компаний,так вот ,потратив кучу бабла они не нашли ничего лучшего ,как предложить им интегрироваться в соц.сети )))))и тем самым привлечь интерес потребителей.... А нам ,имея такое число продвинутых пользователей ,давно уж туда дорога.....


  Вот я, например, очень далека от социальных сетей. Но мысли есть сделать нечто вроде доски объявлений, ну и для общения, обсуждения тех, кто на этой территории есть. Может если коротко (без длинных материалов) можно рассказать, как это сделать, в конкретном городе? Каких ошибок избегать?

  Просто у нас нет активных пользователей в ятре. Одна я. Но социальные сети для меня- темный лес.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Мы приглашаем людей на публичные мероприятия через соц.сети. Ищем людей, проживающих в нашем городе, которые поставили в интересах философию, Индию, йогу и т.д. И рассылаем им приглашения.

----------


## Вишишта даса

Например в "в контакте" завести группу для вашего города (типа "Харе Кришна Васюки") и информировать и приглашать.

----------


## Gangaram-d

> Вот я, например, очень далека от социальных сетей. Но мысли есть сделать нечто вроде доски объявлений, ну и для общения, обсуждения тех, кто на этой территории есть. Может если коротко (без длинных материалов) можно рассказать, как это сделать, в конкретном городе? Каких ошибок избегать?
>   Просто у нас нет активных пользователей в ятре. Одна я. Но социальные сети для меня- темный лес.


Если Вы ориентируетесь на конкретный город - то надо выходить на формумы конкретно этого города.
А для общения между преданными целесообразно использовать то, что уже есть. Большинство преданных "сидят" в фейсбуке.
Делайте там группу, вот Вам и будет сеть.
Только имейте ввиду, что Соц-сети - не есть то, что способствует развитию бхакти.
Чтобы это стало служением(и начало способствовать) - нужно быть(стать) профессионалом.

А еще проще - начните вести дневник прямо здесь, на кришна ру. Он по умолчанию у всех есть, только не все ведут. Заходите в кабинет, там найдете. Рассказывайте преданным, что у Вас в городе происходит. И приглашайте друзей регистрироваться на Кришна.ру. Это самый безопасный для духовной жизни вариант обучения.

----------


## Gangaram-d

> 2.  Есть хороший форум В благости, при сайте Торсунова. 
>    Вообще, в интернет-проповеди наиважнейшее правило- уважать чужое личное пространство, но в то же время не допускать неуважения к своему личному пространству.


А что, ссылки на Торсунова здесь запрещены? быть может, тогда в личку мне пришлите...
Ссылку именно на форум. Спасибо.
А Вы, судя по всему, уже опытный пользователь. А я с детскими советами лезу.
Вы все грамотно изложили, только не ждите, что кто то другой будет делать, или организовывать.
Тут нужна инициатива.
А вот насчет дневника - рекомендую иметь. Там есть возможность сортировать записи. Таким образом, Вы можете выкладывать туда то, что по Вашему мнению (и опыту) наиболее эффективно. И если Кришна Ваши идеи благословит - у Вас будет много посетителей.
Вот,  модератор Вас уже благословил.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> 3. 
> 
>    Но я предлагаю (по крайней мере руководству нашей ятры давно предлагаю), сделать нечто вроде доски объявлений нашей ятры в интернете, с видеоматериалами лекций (которые хорошие), видеоматериалами каких-то событий городской ятры. Мне понравилось, как это сделано , например, в городе Николаев (Украина).


Николаев чемпион!  :cool:  
http://www.krishna.mk.ua/

----------


## Олег Огнин

Реклама в соц. сетях очень класная, реально работающая вещь! Рекомендую! Месяц не прошёл, на сайте зарегистрировалось 240 человек, в группе VK - 315. интеренет-санкиртана идёт полным ходом!  :good:

----------

